# Lyft Terminated Rating System



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

It looks like Lyft terminated the rating system! 3.0 is the new low!


----------



## buL (Sep 23, 2016)

17 minutes away lmfao


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

17 mins is normal but rider's 3.0 rating kinda scares!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> 17 mins is normal but rider's 3.0 rating kinda scares!


I had a 2.5 Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mine is 4.8


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had a 1☆ rider. They likely only had 1 ride and the driver gave them a 3. this is nothing new.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> I had a 2.5 Saturday afternoon.


Bambi from Compton still out there??


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I saw a 3.0 once. I said 'screw this, I'm going home' and did.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Probably either a single 3.0 ride or a 1 and a 5. Probably because they are 17 minutes away. Kinda feel bad for the guy. Probably lives too far to walk, but too far from drivers.

I used to give three stars to pax who requested me from far far away (27 minutes was record) and took me for a $5 ride - just so that I wouldn't get paired with them again. But I even stopped doing that, and started not giving a crap about my acceptance rating and just turning them away.

BTW, you're good. I can't get a screenshot in the 15 seconds of a ping without somehow accepting it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I bet other drivers were closer, but they wisely ignored the request.


Stan07 said:


> It looks like Lyft terminated the rating system! 3.0 is the new low!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

JimS said:


> I can't get a screenshot in the 15 seconds of a ping without somehow accepting it.


I watch the ping die slowly


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Bravo!!!


Thank you, i'm sacrificing myself for the greater good of the other Lyft drivers.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I watch the ping die slowly
> View attachment 72625


Why???? Don't you know this affects the rider and creates a negative impact because ... OK I can't finish this, I'm still Laughing my glowing pink mustache off LOL


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I've had a 1☆ rider. They likely only had 1 ride and the driver gave them a 3. this is nothing new.


Don't they start of with five star rating like drivers?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft with their long pings kills me lol


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Don't they start of with five star rating like drivers?


Yes but it only averages the actual ratings not that initial 5.


----------



## imaginerdv (Nov 7, 2016)

40 mins away. Accepted it, drove and got cancelled about 3 mins later.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Affects rider... Creates PT

Good job son

Way to take one for the team



Manotas said:


> Why???? Don't you know this affects the rider and creates a negative impact because ... OK I can't finish this, I'm still Laughing my glowing pink mustache off LOL


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Don't they start of with five star rating like drivers?


Nope

They start with a "NEW"

As in.... "Maria NEW", "Josh NEW", etc


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Depends on your phone. Some say *5, some say *New. Not even an Android/Apple difference. Model by model.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

imaginerdv said:


> 40 mins away. Accepted it, drove and got cancelled about 3 mins later.


 If you receive a ride request from 40 or 140 minutes away you *must* accept and go. We don't care about your time and fuel cost btw, because passengers are only charged for the active trip. If you don't accept the ride request from 40 or 140 mins away, we deactivate your account!


----------

